# Atelopus zeteki build



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

For those have asked for progress pictures...

*current 10 gallon enclosure*









*new 34" x 18" x 24" (WxDxH) Exo-terra*








*rear view*









**plastic leucs are for scale


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Both tanks look really nice.
I have never seen these types of frogs before. Any chance for a closeup shot of one of them?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

What zoo do you work at Lee?


----------



## vivariman (Sep 26, 2007)

bellerophon said:


> **plastic leucs are for scale


Ha.... at first I thought that those were some of the Atelopus, and I was wondering why you put them in when it wasn't finished!

Caden


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

kawickstrom said:


> Both tanks look really nice.
> I have never seen these types of frogs before. Any chance for a closeup shot of one of them?


sure, here ya go



> What zoo do you work at Lee?


I volunteer at the Smithsonian National in DC



> Ha.... at first I thought that those were some of the Atelopus, and I was wondering why you put them in when it wasn't finished!


You'd be surprised how many people I saw today actually taking pictures of those little toys....so sad


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Those frogs are sweet. Are they represented in the hobby at all or just zoos?


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

bellerophon said:


> here ya go


Aren't those the guys who wave to each other?

YouTube - Golden Frog's last wave


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

They're on the IUCN redlist as Critically Endangered, I certainly hope they're not in the hobby trade.

Yes they are the "waving" frogs, though I usually just hear them calling. Personally haven't seen the waving in captivity yet.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Pretty cool looking setup. Is it going to sit how it is when it goes on display? If so, I would have never thought about viewing one from the back.


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

carbonetc said:


> Aren't those the guys who wave to each other?
> 
> YouTube - Golden Frog's last wave


Wow that was cool video carbonetc. Thanks for sharing that.



Bellerphon said:


> They're on the IUCN redlist as Critically Endangered, I certainly hope they're not in the hobby trade.


Yeah after watching that video I see that. That really sucks. I hope the few that are in captivity survive. When will that new tank be setup? I will have to make a trip to DC to see them.


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

wow!!!!

It's sad too know thy probably won't come back to the wild.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Baltimore Aquarium still have a bunch of them off exhibit, no?


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Not positive but I'm sure they do. I don't think there will be any lack of them in captivity, they breed like rabbits


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

jubjub47 said:


> Pretty cool looking setup. Is it going to sit how it is when it goes on display? If so, I would have never thought about viewing one from the back.


The tank itself is already on display, being glass I wasn't about to go moving it with the amount of solid rock sitting on the bottom. I just hope it holds without cracking . So yeah, doors in the rear is pretty much the only option when you need to have access from one side but view it from the other. Its strange to build at first but you get used to it.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Looking great lee! 

I've spent hours on my barb's tank but they love the large stone and pothos holding tank lol


----------



## aquascott (Oct 18, 2006)

aquarium has couple dozen the zoo is where the motherload is at. hundreds! they are one species with good captive numbers too bad there isnt enough space for the other 1,000 species that need help.


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

So from what that video was saying and other articles I have read, its there habitat in the wild that doesnt exist anymore then right?
Its good to here they breed like crazy. Is there any plan to reintroduce these beautiful frogs back into the wild?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

kawickstrom said:


> So from what that video was saying and other articles I have read, its there habitat in the wild that doesnt exist anymore then right?
> Its good to here they breed like crazy. Is there any plan to reintroduce these beautiful frogs back into the wild?


Not if they don't have anymore habitat


----------



## builder74 (Mar 26, 2006)

bellerophon said:


> Not positive but I'm sure they do. I don't think there will be any lack of them in captivity, they breed like rabbits


Those are nice.They have almost been wiped out in the wild. If they breed so well do you think or have asked if the zoo will at sometime let some offspring out to private breeders.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

builder74 said:


> Those are nice.They have almost been wiped out in the wild. If they breed so well do you think or have asked if the zoo will at sometime let some offspring out to private breeders.


They are technically all owned by the Panamanian goverment and the agreement with Panama, as well as the CITES scientific import permits prohibit thier possession by any non-AZA institutions without the express permission of Panama. Panama has refused to even allow some to be transfered to a university for some reproductive studies. I would just forget about them being legally released to the pet trade in the USA. 

Ed


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Update: rearranged a bit, added a second pump. So we have one trickling down over the rocks and a power head creating a current in the water. Started to add some greenery this afternoon, thanks to those who have donated some plants to the cause! Its definitely not done yet but its starting to look respectable.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

That video brought tears to my eyes. It is a sad thing that the frogs are the first to suffer when the ecology of the surroundings feel the impact of humans.
I e-mailed the video to everyone I knew. 

I hope you are able to keep this species well and thriving.

-Beth


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks good. I'll have to come by when you have all the tanks done


----------



## fishfry (Aug 20, 2006)

Cool tank, looks very clean and easy to service. What temperature are you keeping the water at?


----------



## taherman (Sep 5, 2008)

I wouldn't say it is a lack of habitat as much as chytridiomycosis that has wiped out zeteki. There is development pressure on some of their habitat, but these frogs were disappearing fast even before that was an issue. Hopefully some resistant golden frogs are tucked away somewhere out there.

-Tim


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Update: background cut to fit doors, just need to rig up a misting system and the rest of the plants/frogs can go in.


----------



## AndyShores (Jan 6, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous. Well done.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks good. Did all of those cuttings make it?


----------



## LucasJ (May 7, 2007)

Looks great but imo it looked much better with no background. I dont know if the background is functional or not.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

The cuttings are doing very well so far, they're under some more appropriate grow lights to beef em up a bit.

I agree the background does detract from the openness of the enclosure. It does however help you focus on the animals and not the state of the room behind the glass


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

A few pics of the happy couples in the new luxury suite


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Whats your next project?


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

The mossies in that same room. just waiting on supplies.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

are you going to seal the rockwork with epoxy?
I'm going to put together a mossie viv too. it will be interesting to see yours come along


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm still not entirely sure on sealing it. I'm cheating and getting one of the pro's on staff at the zoo to paint the rockwork


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

That looks great Lee... These frogs are so cool looking


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

i dont know if you saw it but ed mentioned that they thinned down the epoxy so that it was shinny up where he works. That was the 1st time i've ever heard of it and am thinking of giving it a try


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

How many are in there? What is the male to female ratio?

-Beth

p.s. great pics and tank


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

I did see that mentioned, not sure I'm going to go for the shiny look though. 

Cant remember off the top of my head but probably about a 4.4 in there


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Actually they thinned it so it wouldn't be shiny. If you want to come up and check out the exhibits let me know (and you can see the 100+ Pipa parva tadpoles that are starting to metamorph... or the 80+ hourglass treefrogs....) 

Ed


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Thats what i ment to say.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

oh, not shiny. I guess I read it wrong. I'll have to play around with the stuff when it comes in. we're using some texture stamps so we have a lot to experiment with.

I'd love to make the trip but thats one heck of a drive to convince the wife to make with two toddlers


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Drop her and the kids off here Please Touch Museum: Homepage and you come by the zoo......... 
Ed


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

You can use a stainless wire brush on the end of a drill to take the shine off the epoxy.


----------

